# Please suggest a mouse for me.



## matez6

hello, i'm new to this forum. i'm Matthew from australia. 
i just got a new laptop and am quite eager to spice up my room. 
i was looking at the wireless mice on the market and eventually came to a decision and narrowed down the search to just 2. 

the microsoft 4000 and the logitech m305.

i wont be using the mouse outside of home so i would like it to be big, comfortable, precise. the kind of mouse that you could have in your hand for 3 hours and wouldnt get a cramp. apparently the microsft 4000 is bigger but the logitech m305 is more comfortable. because it's smaller do you have to sort of squish your hand? 

if anyone could help me with this or maybe even suggest a better mouse for me in this sort of price range i would greatly appreciate it.

thankyou,
matthew


----------



## linkin

I like my logitech g5 a lot.. they are discontinued now but look up the logitech g500, i do a lot of gaming, sometimes for hours on end and i have not once had a cramp.


----------



## matez6

that's a tad out of my price range mate.


----------



## Manta

matez6 said:


> that's a tad out of my price range mate.



hey matthew, im aussie too.
What price range are you looking at mate?


----------



## matez6

hiya 

sorry to say this, but only about RRP $60. the plan is to find a bargain on ebay of the models that cost around 60 in stores. i'm not the richest man around at the moment


----------



## Manta

matez6 said:


> RRP $60. the plan is to find a bargain on ebay of the models that cost around 60 in stores. i'm not the richest man around at the moment



Well, the thing is, you pay for the quality of the mouse, if you want a good mouse, youll be looking at about $130-$160

and that will last you a long time, usually without any hassles, they are pricy for a reason.

but if it has to be at that price, try looking at: 
Logitech VX Revolution Cordless Laser Mouse for Notebook 
[http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=24&bid=2&sid=21275]

Itll be a good mouse for its price


----------



## linkin

Maybe try a logitech MX-518, they are cheaper than the g5/g500 but also not as good. still better than any generic mouse when it comes to general use.


----------



## matez6

i would prefer a wireless mouse


----------



## kansas

Matthew，i have to say this is D cool, and it can work really well, man always like this kinda stuffs,check it


----------



## kansas

*wireless?*



matez6 said:


> i would prefer a wireless mouse



sorry,miss ur WIRELESS, in that case, they deserve ur choice, btw, 4th one is my favor


----------



## matez6

is this a joke or something :S

theyre both wired


----------



## fastdude

Microsoft wireless notebook presenter 8000


----------



## matez6

this forum is seriously a joke. do yo even read the opening post?


----------



## linkin

Okay, so around the $50 mark then? do you really need a wireless one? IMHO batteries are a pain. every wireless mouse i've had has never worked properly... and you'll be using a USB port either way. And if you want a good mouse you have to pay the price.

I'd honestly grab one of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...3&cm_re=wireless_mouse-_-26-153-053-_-Product

If that's not your type of thing how about this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...3&cm_re=wireless_mouse-_-26-104-333-_-Product


----------



## Atomic Rooster

Those are nice and all linkin, but he's in Australia. 

Go with the Microsoft Wireless Mobile Mouse 4000. I've never had any problems with their wireless mice and battery life is excellent.


----------



## matez6

yeah i had  alook at that atomic_rooster. but its too small. i dont want cramps


----------



## linkin

I am also in australia 

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=258_697_698&products_id=12787


----------



## matez6

yeah i was considering that, but it looks kinda gay. 

i'm bidding on the rock 2.4ghz wireless mouse with nano receiver on ebay. anyone heard of that?


----------



## Atomic Rooster

The Logitech mouse looks "kinda gay"? That's a new one on me. 

Never heard of a "Rock" wireless mouse. Sounds cheap.


----------



## matez6

no sh!t its cheap. i told everyone that i wanted a cheap wireless mouse. can you read the first post again maybe?

so wait, you've never heard of it, but it sounds cheap?

ohkay so that's like me saying:

hey, you're atomic rooster yeah, hmm, sounds like you might be a man-whore 

you're f***in dumb man.


----------



## Atomic Rooster

matez6 said:


> no sh!t its cheap. i told everyone that i wanted a cheap wireless mouse. can you read the first post again maybe?



Hmm. Lets see. . . 


matez6 said:


> *i was looking at the wireless mice on the market and eventually came to a decision and narrowed down the search to just 2.
> 
> the microsoft 4000 and the logitech m305.
> *
> i wont be using the mouse outside of home so i would like it to be big, comfortable, precise. the kind of mouse that you could have in your hand for 3 hours and wouldnt get a cramp. apparently the microsft 4000 is bigger but the logitech m305 is more comfortable. because it's smaller do you have to sort of squish your hand?
> 
> if anyone could help me with this or* maybe even suggest a better mouse for me in this sort of price range* i would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> thankyou,
> matthew


Nope, don't see cheap mentioned.



matez6 said:


> hey, you're atomic rooster yeah, hmm, sounds like you might be a man-whore


Maybe I am, what's it to ya?



matez6 said:


> you're f***in dumb man.


You're right. I am dumb for thinking you actually wanted our help.


----------



## matez6

Atomic Rooster said:


> Maybe I am, what's it to ya?
> 
> 
> You're right. I am dumb for thinking you actually wanted our help.



exactly, you wouldnt care if i think youre a man-whore. so why tell me you 'think' a mouse which youve never even heard of before is cheap. your an idiot.

our help??? no sir, i do want the forums help. i just think you're stoopid, and i'm wasting time on reading your opinion. make a useful post yeah.


----------



## koreyit

*Performance Mouse MX*

I like the Performance Mouse MX. I love how it feels in my hand and I like the hyper fast scrolling.


----------



## matez6

koreyit said:


> I like the Performance Mouse MX. I love how it feels in my hand and I like the hyper fast scrolling.



another one of you guys?

just read which mice i suggested in the opening post. the performance mx is no where near that cheap.


----------



## Atomic Rooster

Wow, who spit in your Cheerio's matez6? Instead of buying a mouse, I would suggest pulling that stick out of your arse first.


----------



## matez6

oh my, your a funny one aren't you. 

alright just stop being a turd and leave the thread if you have nothing relevant to say.


----------



## Atomic Rooster

All my posts have been relevant. Since you already made your decision to get the no name mouse, why continue this farce of a thread?


----------



## matez6

Atomic Rooster said:


> The Logitech mouse looks "kinda gay"? That's a new one on me.
> 
> Never heard of a "Rock" wireless mouse. Sounds cheap.


irrelevant because i dont care about your opinion.



Atomic Rooster said:


> Hmm. Lets see. . .
> 
> Nope, don't see cheap mentioned.
> 
> 
> Maybe I am, what's it to ya?
> 
> 
> You're right. I am dumb for thinking you actually wanted our help.


irrelevant because you wasted my time reading this.



Atomic Rooster said:


> Wow, who spit in your Cheerio's matez6? Instead of buying a mouse, I would suggest pulling that stick out of your arse first.


what the f*ck does this have to do with anything electronical?

cleraly does have a name you retard. why dont you just leave this farce of a thread and shut up


----------



## Atomic Rooster

I found the perfect mouse for you: Dell Bluetooth 5-Button Travel Mouse


----------



## matez6

13? far from it buddy.

hard to interpret whether youre being serious? it looks like a fair mouse but its pink.
if youre not being serious: yeah alright whatever. i'm f*cking off from this forum.

if you are being serious: i think istumbled upon that mouse before and i'm avoiding travel mice because everyone is saying they're tiny.


----------



## Atomic Rooster

Yes, I am serious.

This one gets good reviews: Logitech Wireless Mouse M305


----------



## matez6

oh, well thanks for being the bigger man, i was getting over fighting. 

well i said it was pink didnt i. i wouldnt nwo that if i didnt click the link. 

i'm looking at his one now, a few local prices and reviews. looks good.


----------



## dwaynep

i say the mx518 is one of the best mouses u can get!


----------



## Atomic Rooster

The MX518 is a good mouse, but he's looking for a _cheap_ wireless mouse.


----------



## matez6

as sexy as the mx518 looks, i dont have that money to spend on a mouse. i decided to follow you (atomic_rooster) and ditch the cheapy no name, and i'm looking around at the m305. 

you mentioned the microsoft 4000 before, the only thing i dont like about that is that people say that the m305 is a bit bigger. have you held the mc4000 and had that problem atomic_rooster?


----------



## matez6

could you list the two microsoft mice that you've had and why you didnt like them maybe?


----------



## GatesR24

I would suggest the Logitech MX Revolution even if you had to save up for alittle bit for it.


----------



## matez6

for anyone who wants to know. i found a few bux in my wallet and picked up the logitech performance m950


----------

